
Ask HN: Need your opinion for my app - hapic
Hi guys, 
I started development of college roommate matching service, you can check it on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetroomie.com.<p>It&#x27;s work in progress and still buggy, i am looking for your feedback on what i have done so far and what do you think i should do next?<p>You can send your feedback at meetroomie [at] gmail.com or leave comment here. Thank you
======
elliottinvent
Landing page looks good but there's a couple of changes I'd make to text:

"MeetRoomie is easiest and best college roommate matching tool!" doesn't read
quite right, how about:

"MeetRoomie is the easiest and best college roommate matching tool on the
market"

"137,146 users is looking for roommate!" should probably be "137,146 users are
looking for a roommate!"

The signup page has a fixed width which scrolls on mobile so maybe do some
work on this page to make it responsive. Most browsers have a "responsive
mode" or similar in developer tools so you can see what it looks like on
different devices.

Also, I won't complete the sign-up for without seeing what I'm getting. At
least screenshots.

Good luck! It's a solid start.

~~~
hapic
Thank you for reply, i will push changes today with yours suggestions.

